# Mousepad printing problem



## Hrithik (May 13, 2015)

Hey! I had purchased few heat transfer papers recently for mousepad transfer. I used my iron and not any heat press for it, I had probably kept the sublimation paper on the mousepad for three to four minutes and then started removing it, it wasn't coming out easily, and when it came, A very little part of the image got transferred to the mousepad. It looked very dull. Could you please suggest me what to do? 
The mousepad was made of rubber and yeah, the printer was a laser printer and not an inkjet printer. What could be the reason? That's in advance


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I think the problem is your entire process, sorry to say. Sublimation is an ink that adheres to specific substrates when the proper amount of heat is applied. If you are just doing aheat transfer, then you need to have heat transfer paper and hen you need the right type of paper for your specific type of printer, I.e. laser or inkjet. Then you will need something a little hotter than your ordinary old household iron, unless you buy pas per specifically for your household iron. Lastly, if I am not mistaken, most ordinary heat transfers work with cotton and 50% cotton blend shirts an materials. Sublimation transfers work on polyester materials, the most sublimation type products are polyester, or coated with a substance that will work with sublimation inks. Sport fort any spellingerroes but I am using a tablet ruling with one finger and I don't want to go back and edit the message. I hope this helps. You can do a search on here or even Google on the sublimation process. Aloha.


----------

